# How to re upload a website



## gilded3mill (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm not really sure if this is the correct category, but let's find out. So I made a forum, added boards, themes etc. And I wanted to change my host, how do I re-upload my website? Do I simply just re-upload all my files from the other server? Or do I upload my SQL file and then re upload it, solutions?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

You need to re-upload the entire site (structure intact), download a copy of the database and then import that into a database at your new host, and then update the configuration files to point from the old database to the new one. You also may need to make changes to the configuration files to account for the new file path if it changes (such as /home/user/www becoming /home/user/sitename.com).


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what software do you use for forum? If someone here is using or has used the same forum software, you may be able to get more specific instructions.


----------

